# [solved] nvidia-drivers installieren geht nicht

## dtmaster

Hallo Jungs..

Ich suche schon seit einigen stunden nach einer lösung doch nichts wirkliches gefunden. Bitte nicht schlagen falls ich hier im Forum die Lösung übersehen habe.

Folgendes Problem..

Ich habe eine Nvidia Geforce 8400M GS oder so..

Kernel habe ich den gentoo-sources 2.6.36 installiert. Kernel ist kein Genkernel sondern selbst erstellt. Frambuffer für Nvidia ist aus im Kernel. 

Beim installieren des Nvidia Treibers kommt folgende Meldung.

build.log:

```

CPV:  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31

REPO: gentoo

USE:  acpi amd64 elibc_glibc gtk kernel_linux multilib userland_GNU

Determining the location of the kernel source code

Found kernel source directory:

    /usr/src/linux

Found kernel object directory:

    /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo/build

Found sources for kernel version:

    2.6.36-gentoo

Checking for MTRR support ...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2 ...

Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...

Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...

Applying 195.30-unified-arch.patch ...

Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2 ...

Preparing nvidia module

make -j3 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo/build \

   KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo \

   KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/Makefile \

   modules

test -e include/generated/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo;                        \

   echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";\

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;                        \

   /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions ; rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv

(cat /dev/null;   echo kernel//var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko;) > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/modules.order

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv-vm.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_vm)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv-vm.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv-vm.c

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv_gvi.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.4/include -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/arch/x86/include -Iinclude  -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.36-gentoo/include -include include/generated/autoconf.h   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -D__KERNEL__ -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Wno-format-security -fno-delete-null-pointer-checks -Os -m64 -march=k8 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -funit-at-a-time -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SECTIONS=1 -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -Wframe-larger-than=2048 -fno-stack-protector -fno-omit-frame-pointer -fno-optimize-sibling-calls -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign -fno-strict-overflow -fconserve-stack   -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -fno-defer-pop -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"195.36.31\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG  -DMODULE  -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv_gvi)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)"  -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_nv_gvi.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv_gvi.c

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:417: Fehler: unbekanntes Feld »ioctl« in Initialisierung angegeben

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:417: Warnung: Initialisierung von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Fehler 1

make[4]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2/usr/src/nv] Fehler 2

make[2]: *** [sub-make] Fehler 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Fehler 1

make: *** [module] Fehler 2

ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31 failed:

  Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux       SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo/build HOST_CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

Call stack:

    ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

  environment, line 4145:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

  environment, line 3055:  Called die

The specific snippet of code:

              eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31',

the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31'.

The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/temp/environment'.

S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-195.36.31/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.31-pkg2'

```

Last edited by dtmaster on Sun May 22, 2011 7:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

http://web.archiveorange.com/archive/v/u1yF7zbcV1zFXbC3gf6U

Entweder kernel-downgrade auf <=2.6.35, oder versuchen aus den Infos von oben einen Patch zu erzeugen. Oder auf ein neues nvidia-drivers-release warten, wenn das kommt müsstest du aber bei den nvidia-drivers weg von stable. (Kannst das sowieso schon mal versuchen, ob das aktuelle Release 260.19.12 nicht auch schon mit dem 2.6.36 kompiliert).

----------

## dtmaster

hab mir von nvidia die 260er schon geladen..

werde es gleich mal ausprobieren..

----------

## franzf

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> hab mir von nvidia die 260er schon geladen..
> 
> werde es gleich mal ausprobieren..

 

Warum selber ziehen? Verwende doch portage! die 260er ist auch schon mit emerge installierbar, du musst es nur über package.unmask demaskieren.

Wenn dir das nichts sagt: Hast du ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" in deiner make.conf stehen? Und warum?

----------

## dtmaster

bei mir war über emerge die höchste version 256 oder so..

Portage hatte ich heute morgen aktualisiert.

Hatte nun den Treiber manuell installiert von Nvidia Homepage..

Da zuckt er bei der install auch nicht rum.

Aber wenn ich dann Xorg -configure und dann X -retro -config /root/xorg.conf.new mache dann ist der Bildschirm schwarz und die leuchte des TFT blinkt (sprich kein Signal)

Genau das gleiche mit der automatisch erstellten xorg.conf von Nvidia.

Im Bios ist Graka auf PCI-Express gestellt und die Onboard abgeschaltet. Er erkennt die PCI-Express ja auch und sogar meinen TFT.

Hier mal die beiden xorg.conf Dateien: 1. die manuell erstellte.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "G86 [GeForce 8400 GS]"

   BusID       "PCI:2:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Hier die von Nvidia erstellte:

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 260.19.12  (buildmeister@builder101)  Fri Oct  8 11:47:04 PDT 2010

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## franzf

Ich hab noch nie den Treiber direkt von nvidia manuell installiert. Das Ding muss aber für alle möglichen Binär-Distris funktionierten, und da ist (fast) nie ein Compiler installiert, weshalb das Modul wohl schon vorkompiliert ist. Ergo kann es keinen Compiler-Error geben. Deshalb bekommst du einen Fehler zur Laufzeit.

Die aktuelleste Version ist in portage vorhande (hab sie ja selber so installiert). Der Hinweis "package.unmask" + gentoo-Handbuch sollte dich auf den richtigen Weg führen.

Frage: Wie bist du selber an den 2.6.36er-Kernel gekommen?

----------

## dtmaster

Ganz einfach über den entsprechenden eintrag in /etc/portage/package.keywords/kernel 

dort dann das typische ~amd64

wie das alles funktioniert weiß ich natürlich. 

Auf meinen 8 Servern rennt gentoo schon seit einer ganzen weile..  :Wink: 

Also so ganz neu bin ich darin nicht.. *gg

----------

## franzf

Ok. Es gibt noch eine härtere Maskierung als über das keyword, nämlich über package.mask. Solche Pakete kannst du aber auch freischalten über Einträge in der (wer hätte es gedacht) package.unmask.

```
echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask/x11-drivers
```

Dann kannst du die aktuellesten nvidia-drivers installieren.

Ich nehm aber mittlerweile nicht mehr an, dass das mit 2.6.36 was wird. Versuche es nochmal (nach einem händischen deinstallieren der neuesten nvidia-drivers) mit einem kernel-downgrade auf die 2.6.35-er Reihe.

----------

## dtmaster

Also ich habe jetzt mit dem 2.6.36er kernel und über emerge die 260er nvidia treiber installiert. Und das ganze ohne Fehlermeldung.

Nvidia Module werden auch geladen..

Aber mit der xorg.conf und Bildschirm ausschalten immer noch das gleiche.

Ich habe hier mal die Xorg.0.log Angehängt: LINK

Hier die xorg.conf.new LINK

----------

## franzf

Sag doch dass du auch noch ein xorg-server-update gemacht hast!

Deine input-driver sind noch gegen die alte xorg-server-Version gebaut -> ABI-Mismatch.

```
emerge -1 xf86-input-evdev
```

----------

## dtmaster

So das habe ich gemacht.

Jetzt sind in der Xorg.0.log nicht mehr so viele EE drin..

Aber am Endergebnis hat sich rein gar nichts geändert..

Hier die aktuelle log Datei LINK

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es wirklich nur mit dem Kernel zusammen hängt..

Und warum hat er ein problem mit den dri modulen??

----------

## franzf

So wie es für mich ausschaut, hast du nur den xf86-input-evdev installiert, in deiner xorg.conf willst du aber mouse und kbd laden. das geht nicht (jedenfalls nicht, wenn sie nicht installiert sind  :Razz: ). Ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, ob das auch mit dem "X -config" geht, aber bei mir steht kein einziger InputDevice-Eintrag in der xorg.conf, ich verwende nur evdev, dafür liegt folgendes file "10-evdev.conf" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d:

```
# and other devices that we don't really want to use. The list below

# matches everything but joysticks.

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev pointer catchall"

        MatchIsPointer "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev keyboard catchall"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option  "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option  "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchpad catchall"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev tablet catchall"

        MatchIsTablet "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "evdev touchscreen catchall"

        MatchIsTouchscreen "on"

        MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"

        Driver "evdev"

EndSection
```

Im Prinzip das mitgelieferte (aus /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d), auf deutsches Layout angepasst.

----------

## dtmaster

und was ist mit diesen dri und dri2 modul?

Das findet er ja auch nicht. Ich dachte bei emerge xorg-server wird alles benötigte mitgebracht.

in meiner make.conf habe ich das stehen:

```

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse void"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

```

----------

## franzf

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> Ich dachte bei emerge xorg-server wird alles benötigte mitgebracht.

 

Nein, das baut der nur, wenn das xorg-USE-Flag gesetzt ist:

```
PDEPEND="

        >=x11-apps/xinit-1.2.1-r1

        xorg? ( >=x11-base/xorg-drivers-$(get_version_component_range 1-2) )"
```

Aber evdev ist doch ganz nett, verwende doch das wenn es geht. Auf drei Rechnern hier läuft das problemlos  :Smile: 

dri/dri2 interessiert dich als nvidia-drivrs-Nutzer nicht. Ich bekomme diese Meldungen auch, schaden tut es dem X-start nicht.

----------

## Josef.95

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> und was ist mit diesen dri und dri2 modul?
> 
> Das findet er ja auch nicht.

 

Das die dri und dri2 Module nicht gefunden werden liegt vermutlich am noch nicht gesetzten ModulePath

Siehe hierzu zb auch hier

----------

## dtmaster

also den ordner /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ habe ich schon mal garnet..

Muss ich den selbst erstellen und die Datei da hinein kopieren?

----------

## franzf

Wenn du noch keine (wichtige) existierende /etc/X11/xorg.conf hast, kopier deine gerade erstellte mal da hin. Dann nimmst du aus der xorg.conf deine InputDevice-Einträge raus. Danach mit startx X starten. AFAIR wird dann das Verzeichnis angelegt und die evdev.conf da rein kopiert.

Wenn nicht kannst du das natürlich selber anlegen und die Datei da rein kopieren.

Hast du denn jetzt schonmal geschaut, ob xf86-input-mouse/keyboard installiert sind? Die Xorg.0.log sagt jedenfalls, dass kein kbd/mouse-Treiber gefunden werden können.

----------

## dtmaster

So sieht meine xorg.conf jetzt aus LINK

und so das log dazu LINK

den Ordner xorg.conf.d habe ich von /usr/share/.. dahin kopiert..  auch xf86-input-keyboard / mouse ist / war schon installiert..

Am Ergebnis hat sich aber nichts geändert..

Langsam verzweifel ich..

Es ist so als wenn der Monitor in den Stromsparmodus geschalten wird..

----------

## dtmaster

Sorry für den Doppelpost:

Ich dachte mir ich teste mal was und habe mir gento-sources-2.6.35-r11 installiert.. und um ganz sicher zu gehen einfach mal genkernel all gemacht.

Nach einigen wenigen Minuten war er dann auch soweit.. Kernel dann schnell in grub eingetragen und reboot.

Ich wollte eigentlich damit mal testen. Natürlich erst vorher die nvidia module etc neu bauen..

Aber der genkernel bootet erst garnet. der findet root partition erst garnicht.

Meine root partition ist sdc3. Da sagt er mir aber das es keine root partition ist..

Ich glaube ich stehe gerade auf dem Schlauch..

Mit dem 2.6.36er kernel bootet er ganz normal.. also kein plan was da los ist..

----------

## Josef.95

Zu dem nicht bootfähigen genkernel:

IdR liegt es daran das der HDD Controller Treiber und/oder Filesystem-Treiber nicht vorhanden sind (zb ext4?)

Zu deinem xorg-server-1.9 und dem nVidia Treiber:

Versuche es doch erst mal mit dem Standard Setup wie im

Xorg Server 1.8 Upgrade Guide

und

Xorg-server 1.9 Upgrade Guide

vorgeschlagen ist, das sollte idR erst mal funktionieren.

Wenn das immer noch nicht klappt könntest du bitte mal die Shell Ausgabe von startx posten?!

/edit:

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> Es ist so als wenn der Monitor in den Stromsparmodus geschalten wird..

  Du meinst du erhältst einen tiefschwarzen Screen?

wenn ja, das wäre das normale verhalten wenn X erfolgreich ohne WM gestartet wurde...  :Wink: 

Poste doch ansonsten bitte mal deine ~/.xinitrc und die startx Ausgabe.

/edit:2

Stelle bei der Aktualisierung auf nvidia-drivers-260.19.12 auch sicher das die config (module-option) via dispatch-conf oder etc-update aktualisiert wurde.

----------

## dtmaster

das mit dem xorg-server werd eich mal durchgehen.

Was den schwarzen Monitor angeht..  Das was meiner macht ist nicht das normale verhalten.. bei mir fängt dann auch die power leuchte am monitor an zu blinken..

sonst war es nur schwarz oder man fügt -retro hinzu wenn es nicht schwarz sein soll was ich ja immer mache..

----------

## dtmaster

So..

Das Problem ist fast gelöst.

Ich habe alles was zu xorg-server inkl. nvidia treiber deinstalliert und die Standard versionen installiert. Sprich Xorg-server 1.7 etc.. und nvidia-drivers 195....

Damit funktioniert es soweit auch ganz gut. Bildschirm schaltet sich nicht mehr ab..

Kernel habe ich jetzt den 2.6.35-r11 (gentoo) installiert über genkernel..

Meine frage ist jetzt wenn ich den kernel noch mal selbst baue (genkernel hat zu viel an was ich nicht brauche) was muss ich dann remergen???

----------

## mastacloak

Dafür gibt es z.B. das Tool sys-kernel/module-rebuild:

 *Quote:*   

> A utility to rebuild any kernel modules which you have installed

 

Dann musst Du nach dem Kernel-Neubau nur noch

```
# module-rebuild rebuild
```

ausführen.

Manchmal muss man auch noch hal neubauen, falls Du das benutzt.

----------

## dtmaster

Kernel ist erstellt und funktioniert..

Habe sicherheitshalber die x11-drivers etc neu installiert.. X selbst funzt auch prima jetzt. Maus und Tastatur wird alles erkannt etc..

Installiere nun gnome..

----------

## franzf

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> Installiere nun gnome..

 

Mach nicht gleich wieder alles kaputt  :Razz:  (SCNR)

Aber schön dass es jetzt funtioniert mit dem X.

----------

## dtmaster

lieber gnome als das kde 4 was mir überhaupt nicht gefällt..

Würde ja lieber gnome 3 testen.. Aber das scheint es noch nirgends zu geben.. Also ich meine ne Alpha oder Beta..

----------

## dtmaster

Das problem was ich hier beschrieben hatte wurde ja leider nie gelöst. Sprich Kernel >=2.6.36 und nvidia-drivers > 260..

Monitor schaltete sich ja immer ab.

Mit den nvidia-drivers Version 270 passiert das nicht mehr. Kein Monitor abschalten mehr etc. Es läuft alles Reibungslos.

Endlich auch nen neuen kernel.

----------

## V10lator

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> Das problem was ich hier beschrieben hatte wurde ja leider nie gelöst. Sprich Kernel >=2.6.36 und nvidia-drivers > 260..
> 
> Monitor schaltete sich ja immer ab.
> 
> Mit den nvidia-drivers Version 270 passiert das nicht mehr.

 Ehm. ja, also ist für dich 270 unter 260? xD

Ernsthaft: Mich wundert es nicht im geringsten das du ein Problem hattest. Das ist eben das Problem an den BLOBs (nvidia-drivers / ati-drivers). Es mag sein das nvidia-drivers der (zurzeit) beste (OpenGL) Treiber ist, nouveau und der freie radeon Treiber holen aber immer weiter auf und haben vor allen Dingen keine Kompatibilitätsprobleme (mit neueren Kernel- und/oder xorg Versionen).  :Wink: 

----------

## dtmaster

Öhm > 260 ist für mich größer als 260.. und mit denen hatte ich probleme. Bedeutet das sich der Monitor ausgeschaltet hatte oder besser gesagt es kam NO Signal wenn X gestartet wurde.

Also war ich gezwungen einen 35er kernel zu nutzen und einen treiber unter 260 damit es geht. denn die treiber unter 260 können leider mit einem kernel ab 2.6.36 nicht mehr genaut werden.

Aber mit dem 270er ist das problem mit dem No Signal nicht mehr da.

----------

## V10lator

 *dtmaster wrote:*   

> Öhm > 260 ist für mich größer als 260.. und mit denen hatte ich probleme.
> 
> ...
> 
> Aber mit dem 270er ist das problem mit dem No Signal nicht mehr da.

 Also du hast Probleme mit Versionen größer als 260, mit 270 geht's aber. Also ist laut deiner Logik 270 kleiner als 260...  :Wink: 

Richtig wäre also: Du hattest Probleme mit einem Kernel > 2.6.35 und dem nvidia Treiber < 270.

----------

## dtmaster

Ich habe geschrieben HATTE..  :Very Happy: 

es ging bei mir nur mit Nvidia treiber <260 und kernel <2.6.35

aber mit dem neuen Treiber 270 sind die probleme weg und ich kann auch einen neueren kernel nutzen.

----------

